# Avis prix iPad 2017 32gb



## Geekael (9 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour, on me propose un iPad 2017 32 gb avec coque pour 200€. Le prix me semble plutôt attractif avec un appareil en très bon état, qu'en pensez vous ?
Merci du retour


----------



## Jura39 (9 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour 

Le tarif me semble correct


----------



## Bartolomeo (10 Décembre 2018)

Bonne tablette ... à ce prix là, tu peux y aller ... marche nickel !


----------

